# Public Land Double! Pics!



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, it has been a tough year for turkey hunting, but my friend Steve and I pulled off a hunt to remember!
I have spent several days hunting since killing my first long-beard on opening day with little activity, with the exception of a close morning with another friend. The birds had been very quiet despite my every effort with many miles covered on foot and paddling the canoe around Burr Oak, just hoping to even hear a bird gobble! I made a worthwhile investment in a topographic map of our area and located several large tracts of #$#$#$# nearby. I located a long creek bottom through a largely inaccessible area on the map. Last night, I told Steve, the conditions were going to be perfect in the morning, with clear skies, no wind, and a little cooler morning than anticipated, unlike mornings throughout the past week. I brought up the idea that we just brave the very steep terrain and trek deep into that bottom before daybreak. This morning, we met at 5:15 and drove out to the area to begin our walk in which was only 10 minutes from our houses. It was a surreal calm morning walking through one of the most beautiful forests this area has to offer. Mature timber surrounded us in the waning light of the full moon provided to us, and the many forest birds were just beginning their daily ritual of awe inspiring chorus as the forest began to awake. Our walk was facilitated by a pipeline trail which would lead us over a mile through the dark forest. Upon nearing the bottom, we decided to take a break and cool off. Even our light clothing was getting to be a little warm for the hike. While standing there, we heard a gobble on the opposite ridge, several hundred yards from our position. We quickly descended to the bottom and found ourselves staring at a near vertical slope 200 feet in elevation! The birds were still gobbling and we were determined, so we began nearly crawling up the incline to reach the top in near exhaustion! Once at the top, the gobblers were still on fire and concluded the group of gobblers were likely jakes. While looking for a set-up position, we climbed a short hill to get on the crest of the ridge and figured we were within 200 yards of the birds. I placed my two hen decoys 25 yards in front of us and got settled in for the show. I used my mouth diaphragm to create two short series of dead sexy hen yelps and the gobbling went quiet! I resisted the urge to call again and within five minutes, I noticed a super slow motion pair of white heads quietly creeping towards me at 10 yards! All of a sudden one bird got nervous and they both move another several yards away. At that point, Steve noticed them and whispered oh $$$$! One of the birds was acting a little nervous while the other continued on in full strut and I whispered to Steve if I could take the shot, assuming he had a shot also. He whispered back to me "no, give em' another minute, they're cool". I'm glad I waited because they both started towards the decoys and began getting friendly with the new girls on the ridge! We both moved into position as the birds passed behind a tree, just then, my bird saw Steve move and began his exit left stage! He said shoot and I folded mine on the spot! Steve's bird decided to take to the air off the ridge and he made a beautiful 50 yard flying shot as his old gobbler was heading out like a B-52! We both ran up to claim our trophies and realized what great birds they were. We worked very hard to get these birds this morning and spent nearly an hour and a half just walking out. A truly awesome hunt in the beautiful deep woods of South-Eastern Ohio. 

My bird weighed 19lbs, 10 3/8" beard, 1" spurs which makes him another three year old.
Steve's bird was the old warrior, he weighed around 16 lbs, 10 1/4" beard, and 1 1/4" spurs which makes him a four year old. 
His bird also had broken one of his spurs which appeared to be swollen and loose at the base from fighting other gobblers in the area. Of 20 gobblers Steve has taken in the past, this was his best bird ever! We both agreed this bird was on a downhill stroke being as light as he was. Might not have survived after losing so much weight.
I'd say my season shaped up pretty well for being only my second year out. I worked hard practicing with the mouth calls before the season and learning how and when to use them.
Hope you enjoyed the story.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Story wasn't bad either. Congrats to the both of you. Great photos and love to hear ya got to the honey hole. Bet next year ya start there. Again, contulations to you and your friend for a job well done.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on some great gobblers!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice birds and a good story, congrates. SE Ohio has some serious hills, we hunt east of Barnesville.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

nice birds and great story. congrats


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the great comments. I always enjoy reading stories from others, so I like to add a story when I can. It's always neat to be able to visualize a hunt with a story.
I have my girlfriend and 3 other friends I'm trying to help fill tags for during the rest of the season. I apologize to anyone who might have been offended by my lack of information on the public tracts I hunt. 
I really just love calling these birds and get just as excited to watch birds come in whether I'm shooting or not. Wish you all the best of luck out there!


----------



## ffjhatem (Feb 13, 2012)

That bird was probably a healthy bird. Alot of times the dominant bird will be lighter because he is the main breeding bird in the area. I killed a 4 year old and the next day killed a 3 year old in the same spot. The 4 year old had all his feathers worn off at the ball of the breast bone from breeding so much as the 3 year old did not. 
Good story and congratulations on the double! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

